# Out of comfort zone



## Orangepranks (Feb 27, 2018)

What is the one thing you want to do out of your comfort zone? I would like to ask a guy out but there is no one I find attractive.....


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Talk to my co workers


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Are you too picky?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

This is a great thread i dare you sasers to do something!


----------



## minicooper (Jan 7, 2018)

Talk to a professor


----------



## VisionaryCookie (Mar 13, 2018)

Orangepranks said:


> What is the one thing you want to do out of your comfort zone? I would like to ask a guy out but there is no one I find attractive.....





chrissyq3838 said:


> Are you too picky?


Had to actually make account for this occasion. Girls suffering from social anxiety, especially at teen age tend to have to trouble expressing their sexuality. Lots and I mean lots of girls who I talk to and suffer from social anxiety see themselves as asexuals... but if you go deeper in the conversation with them in reality they are just hetero's being suppressed out of life by pesky social anxiety.

I ain't no doctor yo, but it's just something I have witnessed in over dozen female human beings in my SA groups.

I feel that the cure is to just do it with someone, get to know them 1on1 and most likely you'll find them attractive after being comfortably alone without 3rd parties.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Idk when you have sa everything seems like it’s out of your comfort zone.


----------



## tinybirds (Apr 18, 2017)

I’d like to volunteer more.. just to ease myself into maybe applying for a part-time job?? Which feels a little impossible atm! 
And I second talking to a professor too!!


----------



## minicooper (Jan 7, 2018)

tinybirds said:


> I'd like to volunteer more.. just to ease myself into maybe applying for a part-time job??


It seems like a good place to start. Good luck!! I will try that too!

Also, go on a trip with my sister so we can be more independent.


----------



## Soci4llyChallenged (Apr 16, 2018)

Id like to speak in front of large groups of people over and over again until this social anxiety goes away!

Doubt it will happen since ill most likely have a panic attack.

One can dream though, right?


----------

